# What are a new set of parallels worth?



## jaded13640 (Feb 8, 2014)

There's a guy on craigslist with a bunch of new tools. 

He's got adjustable and regular parallels for 100 each. Kinda steep for my budget but that may be a fair price. 

Is it?

He's got a crapload of stuff, like 5 full boxes of machinist tools. 

The problem is that he's like 2.5 hours away from me. If the parallels were cheap I'd run over and see what else he's got. 
I'd like to have a height gauge but since his stuff is all new it ain't gonna be cheap. And since I don't have a surface plate...

Anyway, What's a new set of staret parallels in the box worth?

Wayne


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 8, 2014)

The new style Starrett S384 sets in the red cases come in 4 different size sets. So depending on which set it is they range from $400 to $600 new. Old style ones in the wooden boxes are bringing $100-$200 on Ebay.


----------



## Ray C (Feb 8, 2014)

jaded13640 said:


> There's a guy on craigslist with a bunch of new tools.
> 
> He's got adjustable and regular parallels for 100 each. Kinda steep for my budget but that may be a fair price.
> 
> ...



There are two questions; one in the title which asks "what are a new set of parallels worth?" and the last sentence which asks "What's a new set of staret (sic) parallels in the box worth?".

I don't know the value of the Starrett equipment but, generic sets of parallels at http://www.shars.com/product_categories/search/?search=parallels cost between $30 and $50 per set.

Ray


----------



## schor (Feb 8, 2014)

A lot depends on brand. You can get a set of parallels from Harbour Freight for $30.


----------



## jaded13640 (Feb 8, 2014)

Excellent!

Thanks guys,

Wayne


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 8, 2014)

I bought a set from HF and they are not parallel. I didn't understand how one side of my work would be spot on but the other end would be over/undersize. Checked the parallels and found out they a were out by .002 to .003 over the length of the parallel.

Ron


----------



## Ray C (Feb 8, 2014)

ozzie46 said:


> I bought a set from HF and they are not parallel. I didn't understand how one side of my work would be spot on but the other end would be over/undersize. Checked the parallels and found out they a were out by .002 to .003 over the length of the parallel.
> 
> Ron



I'm curious... Do you mean they were wedge shaped or possibly were they bent?   I have a couple which I know I accidentally bent by clamping in a vise but not doing a good job of cleaning-off swarf.  These things are usually made of a medium grade of tool steel and I've checked a handful of them and found they're all hardened to Rockwell C 60-62.  Under enough force, anything and everything will bend -so, be careful when really cranking down in a vise as there are situations that can bend them.  Fortunately, only one of my 1/8" has a bow in it that's noticeable when I lay it flat on a granite slab.  -Live and learn...


Ray


----------



## schor (Feb 8, 2014)

I got the HF ones and checked them with my mic and they are as accurate as I can measure. My good mic I was guessing at if it they out by .0001, that can just be a slight rotation of my hand to be that out. Never even close to .002.

Maybe they are bent.



ozzie46 said:


> I bought a set from HF and they are not parallel. I didn't understand how one side of my work would be spot on but the other end would be over/undersize. Checked the parallels and found out they a were out by .002 to .003 over the length of the parallel.
> 
> Ron


----------



## ozzie46 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ray C said:


> I'm curious... Do you mean they were wedge shaped or possibly were they bent?   I have a couple which I know I accidentally bent by clamping in a vise but not doing a good job of cleaning-off swarf.  These things are usually made of a medium grade of tool steel and I've checked a handful of them and found they're all hardened to Rockwell C 60-62.  Under enough force, anything and everything will bend -so, be careful when really cranking down in a vise as there are situations that can bend them.  Fortunately, only one of my 1/8" has a bow in it that's noticeable when I lay it flat on a granite slab.  -Live and learn...
> 
> 
> Ray



  Wedge shaped.

 Ron


----------



## ScrapMetal (Feb 8, 2014)

"Consistency" seems to be the real bane of tools from HF.

-Ron


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Feb 9, 2014)

Harbor Freight says that hey have a lifetime warranty - I'd see if they will replace them.


----------



## kevin (Feb 9, 2014)

Here's my take on buying used machinist tools: You can sometimes get good deals, but make sure you ccan inpect first if at all possible. I have seen used stuff ranging from excellent condition, worn but salvageable, and pretty much junk. Chances are, used Starrett parallels are better quality than new HF,  but is the difference worth the cost? Of course, it depends on what you are doing, and the level of precision you need to achieve. As something of a newbie myself, I would rather spend $30 for adequate quality than $100+, and have some money left over for other tooling. Also, it's less painful to mess  up a cheap tool than a high priced one. Whatever you do, shop around first on ebay and various vendors to get an idea of price ranges. 

  Look here for a list of tooling vendors friendly to hobbyists: https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/useful-links#machines-industrial


----------



## Mid Day Machining (Feb 9, 2014)

There is a local guy here that sells Chinese tools for some really good prices. 

Parallels $30.00/set
123 blocks $10.00/pair
0-1 micrometer $15.00
.2 to 1 inch, 1 to 2 and 2 to 3 inside mic $30.00 to $35.00 each
12 inch dial caliper $35.00
granite plate/stand with indicator $30.00

I once needed a 4 to 5 inch micrometer for one job. I checked out a Mitutoyo and it was almost $400.00. I got a SET of 6 mics, 0 to 6 inch digital for $109.00. I used the 4 to 5 inch mic one time and put the set on a shelf.

If you're not working in an aerospace environment, having to pass quality surveys, who cares.


----------



## martik777 (Feb 15, 2014)

I have made quite of few parallels from 1/4" and 1/8" flat stock, alum and steel. Use some ground rods to elevate above the top of the jaws. They really don't need to be hardened for HSM use.


----------



## FanMan (Feb 16, 2014)

Same here, I don't own a set of manufactured parallels; I have several pairs of cut off precision ground tool steel stock... they're as accurate as I have the ability to measure.


----------

